# Arrest made of Uber driver breaking into customers house.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://m.wlwt.com/news/arrest-made-...breaking-into-customers-elsmere-home/36722468


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Another Uber burgler.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

Love what the anchor said at the end -

"Efforts to reach Uber about the case have been unsuccessful" ...and it will continue to be!


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> Love what the anchor said at the end -
> 
> "Efforts to reach Uber about the case have been unsuccessful" ...and it will continue to be!


the reason for Uber's delay is they're working hard on a new innovative response.. "Safety is Our #1 Priority" was used 3.5 million times .. "We're cooperating with law enforcement" has been used nearly a hundred million times.. "this should have never happened" was really bad .. "we have deactivated the driver" is approaching one billion served

so it's time for a new canned Uber response for when an Uber employee breaks the law.. any suggestions maybe we can help them out....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> the reason for Uber's delay is they're working hard on a new innovative response.. "Safety is Our #1 Priority" was used 3.5 million times .. "We're cooperating with law enforcement" has been used nearly a hundred million times.. "this should have never happened" was really bad .. "we have deactivated the driver" is approaching one billion served
> 
> so it's time for a new canned Uber response for when an Uber employee breaks the law.. any suggestions maybe we can help them out....


You forgot, "our prayers are with ......."


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> the reason for Uber's delay is they're working hard on a new innovative response.. "Safety is Our #1 Priority" was used 3.5 million times .. "We're cooperating with law enforcement" has been used nearly a hundred million times.. "this should have never happened" was really bad .. "we have deactivated the driver" is approaching one billion served
> 
> so it's time for a new canned Uber response for when an Uber employee breaks the law.. any suggestions maybe we can help them out....


We're sorry. Next trip, use Uber security. For only $10.00 we track your driver to see if he goes back to your residence while you're away. Just imagine the peace of mind you'll have! When your driver is near your neighborhood we send him a fake 8.0 surge call 10 miles away. Remember, safety first with Uber security!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber should offer the broken in homes $5.00 off their next ride.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

observer said:


> Another Uber burgler.


How about "another Uber bungler"?

Do you suppose this is one driver they did not thank for reaching out?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> so it's time for a new canned Uber response for when an Uber employee breaks the law.. any suggestions maybe we can help them out....


He was a driver, not an employee.

This story really has nothing to do with Uber. People break into houses all the time. This guy would have been more likely to get away with burglary if he had chosen a random house, rather than one where the owner had spent time with him.

I don't know what response you expect from Uber. If you think Uber condones this, you're stupid. It has nothing to do with the guy driving for Uber.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> He was a driver, not an employee.
> 
> This story really has nothing to do with Uber. People break into houses all the time. This guy would have been more likely to get away with burglary if he had chosen a random house, rather than one where the owner had spent time with him.
> 
> I don't know what response you expect from Uber. If you think Uber condones this, you're stupid. It has nothing to do with the guy driving for Uber.


is this your canned response?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> He was a driver, not an employee.
> 
> This story really has nothing to do with Uber. People break into houses all the time. This guy would have been more likely to get away with burglary if he had chosen a random house, rather than one where the owner had spent time with him.
> 
> I don't know what response you expect from Uber. If you think Uber condones this, you're stupid. It has nothing to do with the guy driving for Uber.


Sure it does.
He USED his Uber relationship to case the house and make sure the pax wouldn't be home.
I hear Uber needs CSRs. You have a great skill at Cognative dissonance


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

BOOM to $2.50/ml


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> This story really has nothing to do with Uber. People break into houses all the time. This guy would have been more likely to get away with burglary if he had chosen a random house, rather than one where the owner had spent time with him.


The woman working at the bar indicated the driver returned to the bar n an effort to get more info on her from them. It was not a matter of coincidence that he broke into her place.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

When nbc (thanks chi1cabby) did an investigative report on criminals working for uber, one of them was an ex burglar, she admitted uber is a great way for robbers to target their next crime.

Uber driver: Where to sir?

Uber pax: Lax! Gonna spend a whole week on vacation. 

Uber driver: Any pets at the house?

Uber pax: Nope, just my expensive tv.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> When ktla5 did an investigative report on criminals working for uber, one of them was an ex burglar, she admitted uber is a great way for robbers to target their next crime.
> 
> Uber driver: Where to sir?
> 
> ...


Exactly. 
"What do you do for a living?"
"I'm a studio guitarist!"
"Wow me too! What's your go-to axe?"
"1959 Strat..."
Casing. Just by chatting.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

observer said:


> Another Uber burgler.


*Denver | Uber driver tried to burglarize rider's home*


LA Cabbie said:


> When ktla5 did an investigative report on criminals working for uber


That NBC exposé is linked in the above thread.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Exactly.
> "What do you do for a living?"
> "I'm a studio guitarist!"
> "Wow me too! What's your go-to axe?"
> ...


Haha. When ever uber drivers like this creep commits a crime against a stalked passenger, uber shills get on the comments section of the reporting site and claim cab drivers do this all the time. While the potential is there, I don't know about other drivers, but i have so much discontent for the passengers, that i want to forget they and anything associated with them exists.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Haha. When ever uber drivers like this creep commits a crime against a stalked passenger, uber shills get on the comments section of the reporting site and claim cab drivers do this all the time. While the potential is there, I don't know about other drivers, but i have so much discontent for the passengers, that i want to forget they and anything associated with them exists.


Exactly. 
If you and I wanted to be thieves, we would have gone direct into the profession, not chased quarters in a hack mobile.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> When nbc (thanks chi1cabby) did an investigative report on criminals working for uber, one of them was an ex burglar, she admitted uber is a great way for robbers to target their next crime.
> 
> Uber driver: Where to sir?
> 
> ...


ROFL!!!


----------



## ariel135 (Dec 2, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> We're sorry. Next trip, use Uber security. For only $10.00 we track your driver to see if he goes back to your residence while you're away. Just imagine the peace of mind you'll have! When your driver is near your neighborhood we send him a fake 8.0 surge call 10 miles away. Remember, safety first with Uber security!


if I saw a 8.0 I would no shit speed as fast as I could xD


----------

